# Excellent site about Mikoyan Guerevich MiG 23 Flogger



## Lonewulf (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello Guys,

I am a new member on this forum. This forum is an excellent place for getting obscure info on ww2 and present day fighter developement. Thanks to all who have contributed to this forum and once again, proud to be a member.

For the past 5 years I have been researching upon the development and the combat records of the erstwile Soviet Union fighters/bombers. Today by a lucky fluke, I was able to get a very good site on the Mikoyan Guerevich MiG 23 Flogger. Have always been meresmerised by the flogger and hope people may revise their opinion about this magnificient machine. 

Any comments or feedback would be welcome. 8)

Site ID: backfiretu-22m.tripod.com/id11.html


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good find wulf, lots of cool pictures and video. Be wary about the facts and figures on the site, he seems to need a good proofreading and perhaps cite his facts and sources. I am under the impression that no F-15 has ever been lost in air-to-air combat yet he claims that three were shot down by the Syrian Floggers. I remember I had a free Tripod page when I was in seventh grade...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2007)

Great site and like Matt mentioned I doubt the F-15 and F-16 claims. According to my sources only MiG-21s scored during the Bekaa Valley "slaughter, although the Syrians claimed a number of aircraft.

I just went back an looked at some of the pictures of some of the aircraft claimed to be shot down by MiG-23. Something interesting...






"Wreckage of an Israeli F-4 destroyed by the Syrians over Lebanon in 1982"


Check out this shot of an IDF F-4 with its canopies opened.






That piece of canopy may be the front windshield but I see no frames on it. Any thoughts?

Here's some more F-4 shots

IDF Modelling - Phantom


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 28, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Good find wulf, lots of cool pictures and video. Be wary about the facts and figures on the site, he seems to need a good proofreading and perhaps cite his facts and sources. I am under the impression that no F-15 has ever been lost in air-to-air combat yet he claims that three were shot down by the Syrian Floggers. I remember I had a free Tripod page when I was in seventh grade...



this is not his "fault", I've encountered that syrian claim as well, it was been quoted in most russian books about the MiG-23.
It is to mention that all of the syrian MiGs in Bekaa Valley in 1982 were the downgraded export version of the MiG-23M, MiG23MF and MiG23MS respectivly, which continously were defeated even against MiG-21 in training dogfights.
The possible outcome with the new MiG-23ML which were delivered some months leater could be a little bit different, although not that much different.


----------

